# Game #1: Lakers vs Nuggets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (0-0)

vs.









Denver Nuggets (0-0)

Tuesday, Nov. 2
Time: 7:30 pm
TV: TNT

*Broadcast Partners*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | Out 5 Games At Least
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out 2-3 Weeks
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

*Last Meeting:* Feb. 25; Lakers, 112-111. At Denver, Rush hit a wide-open 3-pointer with three seconds remaining to seal the victory for Los Angeles. Bryant led the Lakers with 35 points and 10 assists. Anthony scored 35 for the Nuggets, who blew a 13-point fourth-quarter lead. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Wed, Nov 3
Lakers @ Utah 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, KCAL)

Fri, Nov 5 
Lakers vs. San Antonio 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, FSN)

Sun, Nov 7
Lakers vs. Atlanta 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN)

Tue, Nov 9 
Lakers @ New Orleans 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL)

Wed, Nov 10
Lakers @ Memphis 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

My Prediction
Lakers: 89
Nuggets: 86
</center>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmm you forgot TNT logo there.. 

Let's make a thread for "Player of the Game" shall we? Can I open one, please?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Hmmm you forgot TNT logo there..
> 
> Let's make a thread for "Player of the Game" shall we? Can I open one, please?


Sounds good.. Go for it


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oy, I've been waiting far too long for the first game of the year, thank god it's here. Nuggets look like a very good Western team this year. I'm hopeful the Lakers can win this one, it would certainly say a lot about them as a team, especially if they end up winning without Divac.

Anyway, I predict the Lakers by 5, 95-90.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a pretty close game. Earl always causes us problems, and with Atkins, it'll be no different. 


I can't wait though.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WE NEED A PG!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How has that been the "starting lineup" for the Lakers for every single game thus far? Brian Grant has yet to start a game, it'll be Odom and Butler at the forward spots.


----------



## LK-47 (Oct 28, 2004)

This will be a very important game for the Lakers. If they win this game, they'll start the season off with confidence.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I think BG started one game so far this preseason.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TNT And ESPN arnt Broadcast Partners,


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

A new season...

A new Laker team...

Fasten ur seat belts gentlemen it gonna be a long and bumpy ride!:vbanana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> TNT And ESPN arnt Broadcast Partners,


Who cares :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i dont, just making a point


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think that the lakers will win but by a slim margin

Kobe with 30-35 pts
Lamar Odom with 17-22 pts

Melo with 25-27 pts
Martin with 21-24 pts


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

FOr us 2 win we need Odom to score butler needs a solid 12 and mihm has 2 grab rebs! :uhoh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds good.. Go for it


Sean beats me to it.  

p.s. I am expecting a huge game from Cookie off the bench.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bryant, Butler, Odom, Mihm Score 10+


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is it confirmed that Slava is starting the season on the IR?

And I see B. Cook put Tierre on the final roster over Bobbitt.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Gotta predict a Laker win here. Close until late in the 4th.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Is it confirmed that Slava is starting the season on the IR?
> 
> And I see B. Cook put Tierre on the final roster over Bobbitt.


I would think Slava, Devean and Vlade but havent heard.. I put Tierre on the final roster as it's what I think.. Sounds like the logical choice!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah i like who tierre has been performing but bobbit hasnt been too bad but still like tierre more


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

Im predicting that Kobe will get 25-35 and Lakers will win a close game 97-93


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd have this as the starting lineup for Game 1 if I were Rudy T...

PG: Chucky Atkins...Tierre Brown
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
SF: Caron Butler...Jumaine Jones...Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Brian Grant

IR: Devean George, Vlade Divac, Sasha Vujacic

I'm assuming that Vlade will be out another week here. Also, if Slava will be injured for another week, replace him with Vujacic in the lineup.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I would think Slava, Devean and Vlade but havent heard.. I put Tierre on the final roster as it's what I think.. Sounds like the logical choice!


I'm guessing that the loser of the backup PG battle between Brown and Vujacic ends up on the IR with Vlade and Devean.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lets pray that we stay out of foul trouble


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the loser of the backup PG battle between Brown and Vujacic ends up on the IR with Vlade and Devean.


Slava will end up on IR with Vlade and Devean before Sasha ever does.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

nuggets will win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rebuilt Lakers open season against improved Nuggets 
By JOHN NADEL, AP Sports Writer 

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Lakers, such as they are, open defense of their Western Conference championship Tuesday night against the up-and-coming Denver Nuggets. 

With newcomer Vlade Divac and returnees Devean George and Slava Medvedenko opening the season on the injured list, the only players in uniform against the Nuggets who played for the Lakers last season will be Kobe Bryant, Luke Walton, Brian Cook and Kareem Rush. 

Bryant, without question, is the team leader, even though he's only 26. 

``For me, it's very simple: to do the best job I can of leading the guys, work as hard as I can,'' Bryant said after practice Monday. ``For us, it's just every day, come in to work like it's our last day on Earth.'' 

Tomjanovich and Bryant have seemed to have meshed very well so far -- much, much better than Bryant and Jackson got along. It probably helps that Tomjanovich has installed an up-tempo offense Bryant prefers to Jackson's triangle. 

``I'm very satisfied with where we're at,'' Tomjanovich said. ``I think we're going to be hungry, intense, lay it out there.'' 

``I would never discount the Lakers. The Lakers will always be the Lakers regardless of who they've got,'' Carmelo Anthony said. 

``I'll tell you what. Do not, do not, do not underestimate the Lakers,'' Nuggets coach Jeff Bzdelik said. ``They are a really good basketball team, an exceptional basketball team led by an exceptional player, complemented by very good players in their own right.'' 

[More in URL]


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dunno because nuggets do have a pretty weak C in camby and i think that chris mihm could be more of a threat then camby


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> i dunno because nuggets do have a pretty weak C in camby and i think that chris mihm could be more of a threat then camby


Haha I remember Cook and Camby getting into it last year.. BC is bigger now too


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nuggets @ Lakers Preview

Kobe Bryant can finally call the Los Angeles Lakers his team. 

Among the new Lakers are forwards Lamar Odom and Caron Butler, acquired in the trade for O'Neal. Bryant and O'Neal had their share of differences during eight seasons together in Los Angeles, though they -- along with Jackson -- brought the team three championships and four trips to the NBA Finals in the last five years. 

The Lakers also got forward Brian Grant in the O'Neal deal, signed center Vlade Divac from Sacramento and acquired center Chris Mihm, guard Chucky Atkins, forward Jumaine Jones and first-round draft pick Sasha Vujacic from Boston for guard Gary Payton and forward Rick Fox, who later retired on Sept. 30. 

The Lakers return Devean George, Slava Medvedenko, Brian Cook, Luke Walton and Kareem Rush, but will clearly be hard-pressed to replace the contributions of O'Neal, who averaged 21.5 points and 11.5 rebounds last season. 

``To be putting a team together, it's fun,'' said Bryant, who signed a seven-year, $136.4 million contract to remain with the Lakers in July. ``We understand the position we're in, we understand the type of pressure we have and I have, and we're sort of dug down in the trenches together.'' 

PROBABLE STARTERS: Nuggets - F Anthony, F Martin, C Francisco Elson, G Andre Miller, G Voshon Lenard. Lakers - F Odom, F Butler, C Mihm, G Bryant, G Atkins. 

2003-04 TEAM LEADERS: Nuggets - Anthony, 21.0 ppg; Camby, 10.1 rpg; Miller, 6.1 apg. Lakers - Bryant, 24.0 ppg and 5.1 apg; Odom, 9.7 rpg (with Miami). 

2003-04 SEASON SERIES: Lakers, 3-1. 

LAST MEETING: Feb. 25; Lakers, 112-111. At Denver, Rush hit a wide-open 3-pointer with three seconds remaining to seal the victory for Los Angeles. Bryant led the Lakers with 35 points and 10 assists. Anthony scored 35 for the Nuggets, who blew a 13-point fourth-quarter lead. 

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: Nuggets - 14-27 on the road. Lakers - 34-7 at home. 

INJURIES: Nuggets - F Arthur Johnson (knee tendinitis); F Mark Pope (knee tendinitis); F Nikoloz Tskitishvili (hamstring). Lakers - F George (ankle); C Divac (back); F Medvedenko (heel).


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Slava will end up on IR with Vlade and Devean before Sasha ever does.


What makes you think that? I think Rudy would have a tough time putting Slava on the IR considering he has been a Laker for a few years and just got resigned. 

While Sasha is still learning a lot and lacks some physical tools to get considerable playing time right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> What makes you think that? I think Rudy would have a tough time putting Slava on the IR considering he has been a Laker for a few years and just got resigned.
> ...


Well, Slava will go on the IR because he has that heel injury that nagged him some last season. That, and the fact that the Lakers don't need him or his outside shooting with Cook playing so well, right now. Plus, the Lakers should have 3 PGs available at all times, just in case. 

That, and the fact that Slava was put on the IR with Vlade and George today.  http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122413&forumid=12


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

lakers lose in a close one melo runs the boards with at least 30 pts


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

woohoo! start of the season, been so long since I watched Laker basketball.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Slava will go on the IR because he has that heel injury that nagged him some last season. That, and the fact that the Lakers don't need him or his outside shooting with Cook playing so well, right now. Plus, the Lakers should have 3 PGs available at all times, just in case.
> ...


Yes that does make sense. 

I was thinking about Slava's injury after I posted that. This makes sense now, and is what I prefer, but Slava aint gonna be on the IR forever is he? 
Who is going to spend a majority of the time there this season? (between Slava and Sasha)


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Melo faced by Mihm, and Lamar with a nice steal and layup.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oooh game thread, go Lakers!


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Wow, Adnre Miller blowing right by Chucky Atkins, I think he's starting a pattern.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe really setting up Mihm nice for easy baskets.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe with a nice alley oop dish, what the? Kobe becoming Magic.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice pass by Kobe, nice finish by Caron.  I think I'm gonna like the Lakers this year if they continue playing like they do.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Kobe with a nice alley oop dish, what the? Kobe becoming Magic.


Yay! And Mihm can be Kareem!


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i didn tknow caron was so explosive...i knew he was athletic but not so much as i just saw on that oop


the game is llooking good but we need to watch out for foul trouble.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

16-11 Lakers 5:14 left in 1st

Mihm: 9 pts, 2 boards
Kobe: 2 assists

Odom and Butler have 2 fouls though.. Could be a long night


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm liking the way the Lakers are playing. Especially when Caron and Mihm are involved in the game.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

if brian cook can be a little more rugged, he could be the second coming of horace grant.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Chris MIMH! 13 points...WHO NEEDS SHAQ!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Its the Chris Mihm show.. This is fun :clap:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Lakers should trade Lamar Odom and Kareem Rush to the Clippers for Elton Brand. Brand would play well with Mihm at C.

sg - Maggette
sf - Odom
pf -Wilcox

sg - kobe
sf - butler
pf - brand


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lakers defensive rebounding isnt great..it isnt even good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Lakers defensive rebounding isnt great..it isnt even good.



what defensive rebounding?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

24-14 End Of First


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dizzzam


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 50 - Nuggets 31*

Butler: 7 pts, 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 steal
Odom: 4 pts, 5 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals
Bryant: 8 pts, 2 boards, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks
Mihm: 19 pts, 9 boards, 0 assists
Atkins: 6 pts, 4 boards, 1 assist
Cook: 4 pts, 1 board, 3 assists, 0 steal, 2 blocks
Jones: 0 pts, 1 board, 1 assist
Brown: 2 pts, 1 board, 1 assist
Grant: 0 pts, 1 board, 0 assist
Rush: 0 pts, 1 board, 0 assist


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers are lookin pretty good man. I really love the way they are distributing the ball around and getting everyone involved. Kobe Bryant is dominating the game w/o having to score-the mark of a great player. I think you are going to see the Lakers let Kobe go for the jugular and give some garbage time to our deep reserves in the 4th. Chris Mihm has been great!! The guy has always had talent...but he was more soft than a jellyroll on a 230 pound fat chick wit a bucket of Roscoe's chicken and a half bitten waffle! He is showing soem grit and toughness and does not look reluctant to work inside. His teamates and coach have shown confidence in him thus far and thus is concentrating more on what he's doing and what he is going to do,rather than on what he's not doing and how it is affecting him and his teamates! Good Job Lakers! Let's keep it crackin like broken bones! Yadaramean!!! Ohhh Boy!




R.I.P Mac Dre!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Lakers rolling, I am liking this. Double Kobe and he will make you pay. Love all of the extra passes. 

How about the calls? Nuggets down 19 despite the refs giving them a ton of bogus calls. 

Those fouls on Odom?? Butlers block, Mihms block. Please! 

NBA REFS, THEIR HORRIFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blowing the game :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Chris Mihm with a career high! :rbanana:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Ballatician PDM$</b>!
> Chris Mihm has been great!! The guy has always had talent...but he was more soft than a jellyroll on a 230 pound fat chick wit a bucket of Roscoe's chicken and a half bitten waffle!


:rofl:


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Mihm with 23-12? :whofarted: Who woulda thunk?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

1-0


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Mihm and Kobe for POG


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The answer to the poll was 4. Butler, Kobe, Mihm and Cook.

Man that was fun to watch. I'm proud to say that I will probably end up being wrong on Butler. He's VERY good at running the floor and filling lanes and Rudy should probably consider starting him full time to take advantage of mismatches. Outside of Odom, every Laker did as expected. The diet made open jumpers, played solid D and did not turn it over, Brown got in the lane and created for others, Mihm was active on both ends, Cook draining jumpers... great to see the depth.

I wonder if Rudy will go with these linear lineups all year. For the most part only Atkins and Brown played at PG, Kobe and Rush at SG, Butler and Jones at SF, Odom and Cook at PF and Grant and Mihm at center.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Solid win. Our rebounding was awful at times, and Atkins:no:


It was good to see Kobe not force the issue so much offensively, good ball movement opened up alot of guys. I'm happy, aside from out PG play.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe- Decent all around game, Good passing, SOSO shooting
Mihm- BEAST! 
Odom- Cant have 5 pts night after night we need a solid 16 pts
Caron- Expected game solid role player #'s
Atkins- Better than preason reviews
Cook- THe next robert Horry  
Jones- Wheres tony bobbit
Brown- Good at getting 2 the rack, no handles
Rush- Limtied Role.mins
Grant- Didnt do n e thing bad or Good

OVERALL: GOOD GAME/BAD 4TH Q THO/BAD BOARDING


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Few notes on the game-

I think Mihm gets POG this time.

Officials were horrible. Offensive foul on Mihm trying to establish position on the block, before he even gets down there, defender flops and ref blows whistle. Unacceptable. I think it was Forte and crew blowing it tonight. Talk about inconsistent. 

I watched all 3 games tonight and saw plenty of bogus offensive fouls. Why complain about low scoring, when the offensive players keep getting penalized for nonsense. I thought they were going to improve this? 


Kobe's catch up and pin on Miller was amazing. Did you see how far back he was? That was impressive to say the least. 


How about them Nuggets. They might have trouble making the playoffs if they don't get some kind of flow on offense. The one on one jumpshooting thing wasnt working too well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well My analysis for game 1. 

Mihm- I'm still not buying in yet but I might put 5 dollars down on the Mihm. His new name is " The Mihm", He boaded, defended, finished strong and caught some very tough passes. 

Brian Cook - has been a revelation, His ability to hit the open shot, defend inside is impresssive, He's gonna give teams headaches, its damn near aautomatic. WOW

Kobe- so what, he does what a great player does, played smart and passed the ball. When the team is playing well and hitting shots he'll pass. When they aren't he'll shoot. Great stuff from the future MVP. 

Atkins- Professional job. 

Caron Butler- good defense, very active. 

Odom- foul trouble crippled his game tonight. Was great on the boards good on defense. 

Overall I loved the game and how they played together. 

Not gonna be like this all the time but its nice to see Kobe as enthusiastic about having HIS team and playing together. 

Gotta love it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes, we owned.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Mihm- I'm still not buying in yet but I might put 5 dollars down on the Mihm. His new name is " The Mihm", He boaded, defended, finished strong and caught some very tough passes.


Haha, that's a coincidence, I've been calling him "The Mihmsta".


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I think Chucky and Brown both played poorly. Both had trouble handling the ball and making the appropriate pass. At least Chucky finally hit some shots. 

What about Jumaine's HANDS??? HOLY!!! He dropped, mishandled about 10 passes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, that's a coincidence, I've been calling him "The Mihmsta".


The Mihmsta is whats up.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I was pleased with that performance. I'll spare everyone and refrain from gushing over players who played well as just about everyone did. I'll just say I was disappointed in Atkins. Yes he hit some shots but his overall point guard skills seem to be quite poor. He can't even properly run a 2-on-1 fast break. We're probably going to be better off just having Kobe and Odom initiate the plays on offense because I don't trust this guy's decision-making at all.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris Mihm = BEAST


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The only thing worth noting; Rudy running some plays besides iso's and pick/screens roll/pops, guys moving the ball around, Odom and Kobe having relatively poor scoring nights and the Lakers still blowing out the Nuggets. 

This team looks a little better than I thought. I'm anxious to see how they react against Utah tomorrow.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> This team looks a little better than I thought. I'm anxious to see how they react against Utah tomorrow.


 Me too. But, for now, I´m realy happy whith I saw. :grinning:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I love how we can kill teams with the pick-n-roll instead of us being on the receiving end. Kobe did a good job of getting Mihm and Cook the ball in those situations. He didn't force anything and he had some very nice defensive plays.

Why don't we try the screen-roll with Kobe and Odom? It might help Odom get involved in the offense a little more.

I hate to rain on Mihm's parade, but I still think he is a glorified garbage man. Athletic, decent hands, soft touch, and he will block a shot or two, but most of his offense comes from putbacks or dumpoffs. Didn't show many moves in the post. He looked a little tired towards the end of the game, and I'm not sold on his man defense. I can see where he got the soft label with all his "I should have dunked that but I tried a layup and missed" shots. Can't complain about the results though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I love how we can kill teams with the pick-n-roll instead of us being on the receiving end. Kobe did a good job of getting Mihm and Cook the ball in those situations. He didn't force anything and he had some very nice defensive plays.
> 
> Why don't we try the screen-roll with Kobe and Odom? It might help Odom get involved in the offense a little more.
> ...


I'm with you Wilt on Mihm I ain't buying in yet either. I want to see him defensively when he's isolated with a quality bigman. I wanna see his footwork in play. 

But its possible though that he's just finally coming into his own, we are talking a high lottery pick here not some guy off a scrap heap. He might actually turn out to be worth his draft status.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Chris Mihm with a career high! :rbanana:


:yes: 

When Shaq debute in Laker uniform, he scored 23 points as well...so look out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

p.s. The Kobe Block.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm with you Wilt on Mihm I ain't buying in yet either. I want to see him defensively when he's isolated with a quality bigman. I wanna see his footwork in play.
> 
> But its possible though that he's just finally coming into his own, we are talking a high lottery pick here not some guy off a scrap heap. He might actually turn out to be worth his draft status.


I remember him saying he was going to break out this season, so it's possible he could finally live up to his draft position.

But as of right now I'm not expecting more than 10 7 and a block from him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank god for TIVO. McDonalds held me niiice and late last night. I got home and started from the very beginning of the Lakers game. Screw the election coverage 

As previously mentioned, Atkins is just not a good PG. Without his 3PT shot, he is rendered useless. His 2 on 1 fastbreak display was ugly. Tierre thinks every play should be I drive in the lane and penetrate. It works a lot, but when we play a team that plays smart defense, he will get murdered. Boykins gave him fits all night. I like the way Kobe played. During the preseason, it looked as if he wasn't quite ready for the fastbreak style adjustment. He looked like a natural on the play where he ooped to caron. Odom's pass overhead the head of camby to mihm for the first points really set the tone. Watching this group work as a team just brought a smile to my face.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


play of the game, hands down, keep in mind the lakers were up at 17 at this point

Anyway, i liked what i saw a lot, the guys are playing hard but as it hans been said before, reboundig was awful, i think i heard a stat where the nugs has almost 20 offensive rebounds, unacceptable, Rudy made a point in Pre-season that he wanted his team to be a good free throw shooting team, now i think he needs to make a point about rebounding,. I didnt happen last night but you can be sure the lakers will get burned at some point for thier lack of rebounding.

Im sure T.Brown is pissed that Earl Boykins bothered him so much, he needs to pass the ball, they guy can give the lakers a penetration threat, but not everytime he touches the ball.

I really didnt expect the lakers to win last night, im glad i was wrong, i hope they bring the effort again tonight.

Defense and rebounding is where it starts, everything else will fall into place after that

Go Lakers!


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

LA had 47 rebounds man, that is fine if you ask me. And why is everybody making such a big deal out of all our problems? I mean, we do have our flaws, but other teams will have to worry about Kobe and Odom too, it's a 2 way street. Cheer up!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1 down. 81 to go.

Go Lakers! :clap:


----------

